# Fracture and Training



## Bobby147 (7 Oct 2005)

Hi all,

I know subject sounds funny, but it is real. I am a DEO applicant (Engineer). Everyththing except Security Clearance and Physical Test is done I am expecting that withing next 6-7 months something will happen.

Recenty I had a fracture in my leg. It is healing, but will not be as strong as it was used to be.

My question is for those people who have gone through DEO training. 

Q1. What is a typical day routine (Physical wise), like 2 km run???

Q2. I heard  50m of swimming is also a part of training?

Q3. What are difficult thing in training (physical)?

Thanks in advance...

Bobby


----------



## RangerDave (14 Nov 2005)

Bobby147 said:
			
		

> Q1. What is a typical day routine (Physical wise), like 2 km run???
> 
> Q2. I heard   50m of swimming is also a part of training?
> 
> Q3. What are difficult thing in training (physical)?



As for a typical day of training it depends on what course you are asking about.

Q1 Answer. On your basic (IAP/BOTP) expect 4 to 8 km runs depending on your course officer. You will complete fighting order (no rucksack) marches starting from about 2 km working up to the 13 km forced rucksack march. You'll do lots of other PT as well.

Q2 Answer. There is a swim test on basic. You have to tread water for 2 minutes (correct me if I'm wrong) and then swim on length of the pool without a life jacket. Also, you have to swim 100m (correct me if I'm wrong) with a life jacket.

Q3 Answer. It depends what your physical strengths and weaknesses are. I'd suggest that do some searches here and see what you can find regarding training and courses. If that fails, contact the recruiter you have been dealing with and ask if he/she can get you in contact with an army officer so you can as him/her some questions.


Have you updated your medical history with the recruiting centre? If and or when you do get a job offer from the recruiting centre, one of the questions they will ask you is if there has been any changes to your medical condition or medical history. Chances are that this won't affect your application at all but it is better to get it taken care of ahead of time this way if won't cause any problems with you signing a job offer.


----------

